# Bandbreitenanzeige (oder der graue Balken)



## Axiom (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich hab da mal nen profan Frach.... Oben am Board ist ja so ein Balken, worin sich mal mehr oder weniger ein roter Balken ähnlich eines Fortschrittsbalkens befindet.
Beim Draufklicken erfährt der neugierige User auch, dass es die aktuelle genutzte Bandbreite darstellt.

Allerdings ist es nun 03:15 Uhr und es außer mir sind noch 4 nicht registrierte User online und das Ding zeigt fast 40 Prozent rot an?? 
Sonst sind es immer nur so höchsten 5 bis 10 Prozent, auch wenn 20 User und mehr Online sind.

Hängt das mit den immer noch laufenden dDos Attacken zusammen oder interpretiere ich das Ding nur verkehrt ?  :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Januar 2006)

Korrekt interpretiert.
Fazit:
Stell Dir vor es ist DDoS und keiner bekommt was mit davon...
Also lassen wir es wenigstens da anzeigen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2006)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt interpretiert.
> Fazit:
> Stell Dir vor es ist DDoS und keiner bekommt was mit davon...
> Also lassen wir es wenigstens da anzeigen.


Genau.
Wär doch schade, wenn keiner mitbekommt, dass wir attackiert werden


----------



## Axiom (5 Januar 2006)

Danke euch  ... Alleidings is der Balken nu wech (außer dem Loch, wo er denn hinne soll) 
Wollte doch mal wieder schauen, wie dolle die Spammer mit ihren Botnetzen vor die FeuerMauer branden


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2006)

Ich bin grade am basteln wie man den besser integrieren kann.
Sobald mir was dazu einfällt, kommt er wieder.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2006)

Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wer DDoS-Angriffe startet oder in Auftrag gibt, wird mit Erfolglosigkeit nicht unter zwei Monaten bestraft.


 unkommentierbar lachanfallauslösend...


----------



## Axiom (8 Januar 2006)

*Da isser ja wieder *

Nu iss der kleine Balken wieder da *freu* Und gaaaanz klein isser, nur so 1 mm ein rotes Fizzelchen.  Haben unser dDoS´ler es etwa aufgegeben ? Oder is kein Geld mehr da für die Spielerei
:vlol: 

Na ja, das Spamgeschäft muß ja weiterlaufen. Während der dDos Attacke habe ich ja gar keine netten Spam-mails und lieben "Wann sehen wir uns wieder" mails von Uschi, Britta und all den netten Girls bekommen.


----------

